# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  российский национальный гимн

## Pravit

Который гимн вам больше нравится - новый гимн или старый? Или это совсем не важно большинство русскам?

----------


## Ger

> Который гимн вам больше нравится - новый гимн или старый? Или это совсем не важно большинство русскам?

 Музыка та же самая.
А вот текст всё-таки красивее звучит старый.
Хотя и новый текст не плох.

----------


## Pravit

Да, но прежде этого гимна, не был же российский гимн без слов? 
Я имел в виду, вам нравится это гимн без слов или это новый гимн(советский гимн с новыми словами) лучше?

----------


## Ger

> Да, но прежде этого гимна, не был же российский гимн без слов? 
> Я имел в виду, вам нравится это гимн без слов или это новый гимн(советский гимн с новыми словами) лучше?

 Ты прав, действительно был гимн без слов.   ::  
Сейчас с коллегами по работе с трудом вспомнили мотив.   ::  
А ведь мне он больше нравится, чем сегодняшний.

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Я за бывший советский гимн! Хорошо, что он вернулся с другими словами. Лучший гимн мира, он делает смотреть олимпийские игры намного интереснее.

----------


## Ger

> Я за бывший советский гимн! Хорошо, что он вернулся с другими словами. Лучший гимн мира, он делает смотреть олимпийские игры намного интереснее.

 Олимпийские игры намного интереснее, когда там честное судейство.   ::   А не когда там ловят русскую мафию.   ::

----------


## garmonistka

Вот недавно я нашла слова к гимну в инете, может быть не настоящие   ::  :
Союз нерушимый закуски и водки
Навеки сплотила российская грусть.
Да здравствует алкоголь, льющийся в глотки,
Чтоб сколько ни пили, не кончится пусть! 
Припев: 
Лейся, прозрачная!
Пейся, холодная!
Жизни веселой надежный оплот.
Сила природная, жажда народная
К алкоголизму надежно ведет

----------


## Pravit

::   ::   ::

----------


## JJ

> Я за бывший советский гимн! Хорошо, что он вернулся с другими словами. Лучший гимн мира, он делает смотреть олимпийские игры намного интереснее.

 Знаешь почему это лучший гимн? В нем типично роковый ход аккордов, я пару раз слышал его в исполнении рок и хэви-металл групп - отличная вещь!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Zeus

> Знаешь почему это лучший гимн? В нем типично роковый ход аккордов, я пару раз слышал его в исполнении рок и хэви-металл групп - отличная вещь!

 Это да. Музыка, как таковая, одна из лучших среди всех гимнов. Причем лучше в старом исполнении. 
Но слова современные - дерьмо. А главное, неприятен сам ход - использовать советский гимн для России (каким бы прекрасным он ни был). 
Так что, если бы дали выбирать, я бы оставил старый гимн без слов. Хоть какой-то статус кво.

----------


## Scorpio

Извини, Pravit: ...совсем не важно большинств*у* русск*их* 
Что же касается гимна, то "Патриотическая песня" мне нравилась больше. И кто мешал написать хорошие слова? Был ведь какой-то конкурс. Как я помню, вариант, который начинался "Славься Русь, святая и земная..." мне понравился.

----------


## N

Нынешний гимн (мелодия) не совсем то же, что и советский. Аранжировочка другая, жа-а-а-алистливая такая. Я не музыкант, но мне кажется это потому, что теперь доминируют высокие ноты, а в советском больше низы. Поэтому советский гимн звучал мощно, а нынешний как-то жалобно. 
И слова в новом дурацкие. Лучше всего слова были в первом варианте - без "торжества коммунизма", "победы бессмертных идей коммунизма" и т.п. 
И вообще это гимн другой, великой страны. Нынешняя Россияния такого гимна не достойна.

----------


## Ljosha

Мне абсолютно без разницы.

----------


## BETEP

> Мне абсолютно без разницы.

 Возможно в этом и скрывается настоящая проблема.

----------


## думер

что есть гимн? тот что после 3 ночи врубают что ли?

----------


## Ljosha

> Originally Posted by Ljosha  Мне абсолютно без разницы.   Возможно в этом и скрывается настоящая проблема.

  Настоящая проблема скрывается в том, что нет такого государства, за которое можно было бы СЕЙЧАС быть гордым и с гордостью слушать его гимн. Я не имею в виду, что нужен СССР или что-либо подобное (сгинул он и слава Богу). Просто нужна страна с хорошей репутацией, а не с печальной славой аферистов, мошенников и проходимцев. К сожалению, эта "слава" сейчас просто гасит всё то хорошее, что было в прошлом. А хорошего было много, во многих отношениях (независимо от режима и исторической эпохи).

----------


## BETEP

> Настоящая проблема скрывается в том, что нет такого государства, за которое можно было бы СЕЙЧАС быть гордым и с гордостью слушать его гимн. Я не имею в виду, что нужен СССР или что-либо подобное (сгинул он и слава Богу). Просто нужна страна с хорошей репутацией, а не с печальной славой аферистов, мошенников и проходимцев. К сожалению, эта "слава" сейчас просто гасит всё то хорошее, что было в прошлом. А хорошего было много, во многих отношениях (независимо от режима и исторической эпохи).

 Не стоит так относиться к истории. СССР это прежде всего страна со своими гражданами, своей территорией, своей историей и т.д. Можно сколько угодно раз менять названия но почему-то забывают что при этом меняется только название. Да! Надо признавать ошибки прошлого и пытаться исправить их в будующем. СССР "на западе" ассоциируется с коммунизмом хотя мало кто знает что это такое. Совсем не знают что оффициальным строем был социализм и многие даже в бывшем СССР не знали даже теоритически что это такое и чем они отличаются (возможно потому что в реальности не видели ни одного ни другого). На мой взгляд, самым страшным для России является обычное ощущение человека что ничего нельзя изменить и можно только приспособится. На мой взгляд, именно это обстоятельство разобщает русских и является основой множества других проблем. Не сейчас была придумана поговорка "В России две беды..." но что изменилось за это время? Огромное количество всевластных, никчемных и продажных чиновников затрудняющих жизнь и подрывающих доверие к государству и они не боятся оказатся в тюрьме или потерять должность. Вы спросите что можно сделать? Да всего лишь ваше участие в судьбе ВАШЕГО дома, ВАШЕЙ улицы, ВАШЕГО города, ВАШЕЙ страны и готовность поддержать вашего ближнего. Например, достаточно потратить несколько часов на то чтобы организовать собрание жильцов многоквартирного дома и решить множество вопросов или поддержать человека способного это сделать а не говорить что это бесполезная трата времени. Это мелочь но именно из таких мелочей состоят те страны в которых российские граждане мечтают хотя бы побывать и о которых ходят легенды среди тех кто "там" ни разу не был. 
Кажется этой зимой был возмутительный случай когда новобранцов просто заморозили на аэродроме (этим случаем даже заинтересовался ваш президент). Во-первых, я не понимаю каким скотом надо быть чтобы так обращаться с людьми; Во-вторых, я не понимаю почему новобранцы сами не ушли в ближайшее тёплое помещение. Неужели люди настолько потеряли веру в самих себя и готовы стерпеть всё. Именно с чуством безысходности многие покидают Россию и потом не хотят иметь с ней ничего общего и даже ненавидят её. Я встречал многих таких людей. Они с восторгом говорят о "новой родине" и презирают тех кто остался. Я не оправдываю их но понимаю что ничего не происходит без причин. 
Сейчас многие в России говорят об экономических, политических и культурных связях с "западом" но как правило это звучит смешно. Если уж быть откровенным то Россия настроила против себя многие народы при этом за свой же счёт. Сейчас экономика большинства республик не связана с Россией и это при том что совсем недавно это было одним экономическим пространством а дружественные СССР страны отдалились ещё сильней. На мой взгляд, России не хватает *прочных взаимных* экономических связей с другими странами но этого не произойдёт до тех пор пока Россия не превратиться в *производителя* хороших товаров, услуг и технологий. Когда товарам с маркой "Сделано в России" будут доверять и когда русский человек будет восприниматься как деловой человек который вложил капитал в мою страну и в страну которого я могу вложить капитал множество проблем просто исчезнет. 
Именно от вас зависит какую гордость вы будете испытывать при звуках гимна вашей страны. Кто может запретить вам гордиться своими делами? А ведь это и есть ваш вклад в ту Россию которую вы хотели бы видеть и которой каждый русский хочет гордиться потому что это его родина и другой у него не будет.

----------


## Scorpio

Такая длинная и прочувственная речь!
Не могу не прокомментировать немного:   

> Не стоит так относиться к истории. СССР это прежде всего страна со своими гражданами, своей территорией, своей историей и т.д. Можно сколько угодно раз менять названия но почему-то забывают что при этом меняется только название.

 Ну так в случае СССР не название изменилось, а суть.
СССР-то распался.   

> Да! Надо признавать ошибки прошлого и пытаться исправить их в будующем. СССР "на западе" ассоциируется с коммунизмом хотя мало кто знает что это такое. Совсем не знают что оффициальным строем был социализм и многие даже в бывшем СССР не знали даже теоритически что это такое и чем они отличаются (возможно потому что в реальности не видели ни одного ни другого).

 Почему же, все очень просто.
Социализм -- это то, что мы имели; коммунизм -- то, что строили.  ::    

> На мой взгляд, самым страшным для России является обычное ощущение человека что ничего нельзя изменить и можно только приспособится. На мой взгляд, именно это обстоятельство разобщает русских и является основой множества других проблем. Не сейчас была придумана поговорка "В России две беды..." но что изменилось за это время? Огромное количество всевластных, никчемных и продажных чиновников затрудняющих жизнь и подрывающих доверие к государству и они не боятся оказатся в тюрьме или потерять должность. Вы спросите что можно сделать? Да всего лишь ваше участие в судьбе ВАШЕГО дома, ВАШЕЙ улицы, ВАШЕГО города, ВАШЕЙ страны и готовность поддержать вашего ближнего. Например, достаточно потратить несколько часов на то чтобы организовать собрание жильцов многоквартирного дома и решить множество вопросов или поддержать человека способного это сделать а не говорить что это бесполезная трата времени.

 Изрядная доля истины во всем этом есть.
Рискну только напомнить, что засилие бюрократов и пассивность людей -- это все не только российские проблемы.   

> Это мелочь но именно из таких мелочей состоят те страны в которых российские граждане мечтают хотя бы побывать и о которых ходят легенды среди тех кто "там" ни разу не был.

 Сильно сказано, особенно про "легенды".  ::    

> Кажется этой зимой был возмутительный случай когда новобранцов просто заморозили на аэродроме (этим случаем даже заинтересовался ваш президент). Во-первых, я не понимаю каким скотом надо быть чтобы так обращаться с людьми; Во-вторых, я не понимаю почему новобранцы сами не ушли в ближайшее тёплое помещение. Неужели люди настолько потеряли веру в самих себя и готовы стерпеть всё.

 Случай, действительно, возмутительный. Я абсолютно убежден, что за такое надо было кое-кого расстрелять перед строем. Пока не начнут расстреливать, ситуация в армии не улучшится.   

> Именно с чуством безысходности многие покидают Россию и потом не хотят иметь с ней ничего общего и даже ненавидят её. Я встречал многих таких людей. Они с восторгом говорят о "новой родине" и презирают тех кто остался. Я не оправдываю их но понимаю что ничего не происходит без причин.

 Ну так, это их дело. Скатертью дорожка.
(Я довольно часто встречаю эмигрантов из России на расзных форумах в Сети. Мое пристрастное мнение: с отъездом большинства из них Россия не слишком много потеряла.  ::  )   

> Сейчас многие в России говорят об экономических, политических и культурных связях с "западом" но как правило это звучит смешно.

 Абсолютно согласен, звучит смешно. России нужно, в первую очередь, наведение порядка у себя дома.
Неясно правда, почему именно на "западе" там много говорят, например, о вступлении России в ВТО -- куда сама Россия совершенно не стремится.   

> Если уж быть откровенным то Россия настроила против себя многие народы при этом за свой же счёт. Сейчас экономика большинства республик не связана с Россией и это при том что совсем недавно это было одним экономическим пространством а дружественные СССР страны отдалились ещё сильней.

 Подозреваю, что народы против России настраивает, в основном, антироссийская пропаганда. Честное слово, оплачиваем ее не мы.  :: 
Что же касается второй фразы... я не экономист, но насколько мне известно, экономика большинства экс-советских стран до сих пор связана с Россией очень сильно.   

> На мой взгляд, России не хватает *прочных взаимных* экономических связей с другими странами но этого не произойдёт до тех пор пока Россия не превратиться в *производителя* хороших товаров, услуг и технологий. Когда товарам с маркой "Сделано в России" будут доверять и когда русский человек будет восприниматься как деловой человек который вложил капитал в мою страну и в страну которого я могу вложить капитал множество проблем просто исчезнет.

 На мой взгляд, экономических связей с другими странами у России более чем достаточно. Контрабандный вывоз лома цветных металлов или ввоз алкоголя -- это ведь тоже "экономические связи". Так что вопрос о том, КАКИЕ это связи, намного важнее.   

> Именно от вас зависит какую гордость вы будете испытывать при звуках гимна вашей страны. Кто может запретить вам гордиться своими делами? А ведь это и есть ваш вклад в ту Россию которую вы хотели бы видеть и которой каждый русский хочет гордиться потому что это его родина и другой у него не будет.

 Ох, как патетично...
Что ж, пока гордиться нельзя, буду слушать хорошую музыку.  ::

----------


## BETEP

> Ну так в случае СССР не название изменилось, а суть.

 Мне кажется, что наоборот. Не все республики отделились и даже в этом случае слово "союз" не лишнее. Также капиталистической Россия не стала потому что собственность перешла из "дырявых" рук государства в руки проходимцев которые не умеют и пока не собираются использовать капитал который должен развивать производство.   

> Социализм -- это то, что мы имели; коммунизм -- то, что строили.

 Я так и сказал: "...не знали даже теоритически что это такое и чем они отличаются (возможно потому что в реальности не видели ни одного ни другого)".  ::    

> Рискну только напомнить, что засилие бюрократов и пассивность людей -- это все не только российские проблемы.

 Разумеется! Проблема именно в уровне одного и другого, а также в возможности и желании влиять на ситуацию.   

> Сильно сказано, особенно про "легенды".

 Не надо ставить легенды в кавычки потому что в них действительно многое про "запад" преувеличино или преуменьшено, но самое главное как правило остаётся недопонятым.   

> Пока не начнут расстреливать, ситуация в армии не улучшится.

 Это одна из наиболее типичных и не менее идиотских идей на мой взгляд. Для полной картины не хватает заградительных отрядов с собаками.
Ситуацию я представляю примерно так. Самолёт приземлился и какой-то прапорщик следуя инструкции приказал всем выйти из самолёта. Сам он скорее всего ушёл в тёплое помещение и "оставил помёзнуть этих сопляков". Оффицеры знали о происходящем но *никто* не "поставил его на место" и *никто* из персонала не обратил на это внимание.
Я читал большую статью о "дедовщине" в российской армии. Самое интересное было в ней это "кавказская дедовщина" (например несколько чеченцев держат в страхе всю роту). Самое интересное, что это проявляется именно в военных частях где большинство русских (далеко не с каждым народом России это проходит).   

> Мое пристрастное мнение: с отъездом большинства из них Россия не слишком много потеряла.

 Тенденция очень печальная. Россия на протяжении века теряет *своих* людей и я не могу сказать что худших. Если человек доведён до того, что ему приходится бросить всё и уехать, то это явно нездоровая обстановка в стране.   

> Неясно правда, почему именно на "западе" там много говорят, например, о вступлении России в ВТО -- куда сама Россия совершенно не стремится.

 Лично я первый раз слышу.  ::    

> Подозреваю, что народы против России настраивает, в основном, антироссийская пропаганда. Честное слово, оплачиваем ее не мы.

 Так вот это полнейший бред. Определённая пропаганда и создаваемые ею стереотипы есть в каждой стране. Сравнивая пропаганду России с другими чуствуется глубокое непонимание реальных процессов и её "топорность". Человек который хочет в чём-то убедить других людей должен в первую очередь хорошо знать достоверную информацию и осознавать все плюсы и минусы. Как-то читал выступление Рогозина по поводу Прибалтики. Не помню детали, но самой незначительной неточностью было то что он назвал Ригу столицей Литвы. Какое впечатление должно произвести подобное выступление? Если ещё вспомнить дирижёрские способности Ельцина и возможность Жириновского менять угол вращения Земли...
Но пропаганда это лишь небольшая часть проблемы. США тоже допускают идиотские высказывания но экономическая зависимость стран многое исправляет. Для примера возьмём несколько примеров из недавней истории. Раз уж мы заговорили о Прибалтике то можем сравнить каким образом она вошла в Россию, каким образом она вошла в СССР и каким образом она входит в ЕС. Поскольку история Прибалтики очень запутаная то попробую несколько упростить. Прибалтика достатась (большая часть вернулась) России после войны со Швецией (ключевые слова Северная война, Ништадтский мир, раздел Польши). В этой войне Россия понесла огромные потери по оценкам историков сравнимые с потерями СССР во второй мировой войне (в процентном отношении к населению). Потеряна Прибалтика была после октябрьской революции (просто так). Следующее пришествие русских в Прибалтику было незадолго до начала второй мировой войны. История не менее путаная но в целом пользуясь внутренними противоречиями в Прибалтике СССР аннексировал а после войны закрепил там своё присутствие (о потерях сложно судить). Во времена СССР достаточно большое количество ресурсов вкладывалось в этот регион. Снова Прибалтика была потеряна во времена "перестройки" и в этом регионе до сих пор осталось множество трудноразрешимых проблем. Прибалтика став самостоятельными государствами практически сразу решила присоединиться к ЕС и НАТО и заметте за членство в этих организациях эти страны платят взносы и выполняют требования использую собственный бюджет.   

> Что же касается второй фразы... я не экономист, но насколько мне известно, экономика большинства экс-советских стран до сих пор связана с Россией очень сильно.

 Я тоже не экономист, но интернет у меня есть.  ::  
Характерные показатели стран за 2002 год: 
Беларусь 
Экспорт: Russia 50.8%, Latvia 7.3%, Ukraine 6.3%, Lithuania 4.1%, Germany 4.1%
Импорт: Russia 68.2%, Germany 9.4%, Ukraine 3.2% 
Украина 
Экспорт: Russia 18.6%, Italy 7.4%, Turkey 5.6%, Germany 4.1%, China 4.1%
Импорт: Russia 32.3%, Germany 11.7%, Turkmenistan 7.4%, Poland 6%, Italy 4% 
Армения 
Экспорт: Belgium 21.5%, Russia 14.6%, Israel 10.3%, Iran 9.4%, US 8.2%, Switzerland 6.8%, Germany 6.2%
Импорт: US 15.3%, Russia 12.9%, Belgium 12.3%, Iran 10.3%, UAE 6.3%, Germany 5.5%, Italy 4.9% 
Эстония 
Экспорт: Finland 19.2%, Sweden 13.2%, UK 10.6%, Latvia 7.4%, Germany 7.2%
Импорт: Russia 26.6%, Finland 18.9%, Germany 9.2%, Sweden 8.2% 
Латвия 
Экспорт: UK 21.6%, Sweden 13.1%, Germany 12.5%, US 6.4%, Lithuania 5.9%, Russia 4.6%, Estonia 4.2%, Denmark 4%
Импорт: Germany 17.9%, Russia 15.1%, Finland 6.6%, Lithuania 6.4%, Sweden 5.5%, Italy 4.8%, Estonia 4.8% 
Чехия 
Экспорт: Germany 40.2%, Slovakia 7.1%, Austria 5.8%, UK 5.1%, Poland 5%, France 4%
Импорт: Germany 39.1%, Slovakia 6%, Austria 5.6%, Italy 5.4%, France 5.3%, Poland 4.1%, UK 4.1%, Russia 4% 
Польша 
Экспорт: Germany 33%, Italy 5.7%, France 5%, UK 4.8%, Czech Republic 4.3%
Импорт: Germany 29.9%, Italy 8.1%, Russia 7.4%, France 7.2%, Netherlands 5.3% 
Германия 
Экспорт: France 10.7%, US 10.3%, UK 8.4%, Italy 7.3%, Netherlands 6.1%, Austria 5.1%, Belgium 4.8%, Spain 4.6%, Switzerland 4.2%
Импорт: France 9.5%, Netherlands 8.2%, US 7.7%, UK 6.5%, Italy 6.4%, Belgium 5.2%, Austria 4%, China 4%   

> На мой взгляд, экономических связей с другими странами у России более чем достаточно.

 Выше я ответил...  ::    

> Контрабандный вывоз лома цветных металлов или ввоз алкоголя -- это ведь тоже "экономические связи".

 Этими явлениями вполне можно принебречь, конечно если вы не собираетесь организовать "процесс контрабандистов-вредителей" и свалить на них все неудачи в экономике.  ::    

> Так что вопрос о том, КАКИЕ это связи, намного важнее.

 Не согласен. Например Китай "завалил" весь мир дешёвым товаром. Качество невысокое но товар востребован на рынке.   

> Ох, как патетично...

 Обычно так говорят перед тем сказать: "Всё это бесполезная трата времени".   

> Что ж, пока гордиться нельзя, буду слушать хорошую музыку.

 Вам не разрешают гордиться!? Удивительно!
Другое дело чем. Если вы собираетесь гордиться Пушкиным или как говорил Жириновкий "Весь мир слушает Чайковкого и Достоевского" то отношение окружающих будет соответствующее.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Ну так в случае СССР не название изменилось, а суть.   Мне кажется, что наоборот. Не все республики отделились и даже в этом случае слово "союз" не лишнее. Также капиталистической Россия не стала потому что собственность перешла из "дырявых" рук государства в руки проходимцев которые не умеют и пока не собираются использовать капитал который должен развивать производство.

 Не все республики отделились?!!! Вот это новость!  ::  
Чтобы не отвлекаться на посторонние рассуждения, еще раз поясню, в чем разница между СССР и Россией: 
СССР -- мощное государство, со своей идеологией, высоким (по меркам большей части мира) стандартом жизни, образования и медицины, развитой экономикой, наукой и огромной военной мощью.
Можно ли сказать все это про Россию (не говоря уж о других постсоветских странах)? Увы, нет.
Отсюда делаем вывод: СССР и Россия (Украина, Белоруссия и т.п.) -- совершенно разные государства (увы).   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Социализм -- это то, что мы имели; коммунизм -- то, что строили.   Я так и сказал: "...не знали даже теоритически что это такое и чем они отличаются (возможно потому что в реальности не видели ни одного ни другого)".

 Как же они могли не знать что такое социализм, когда они при нем жили?  :: 
Еще раз: можно обсуждать социализм как отвлеченную схему, а можно -- как РЕАЛЬНЫЙ общественный строй, при котором люди жили 70 лет. Прежде чем спорить, хорошо б договориться, о чем именно спор -- иначе он совершенно лишен смысла.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Рискну только напомнить, что засилие бюрократов и пассивность людей -- это все не только российские проблемы.   Разумеется! Проблема именно в уровне одного и другого, а также в возможности и желании влиять на ситуацию.

 Очень верная мысль. Например, любуясь очередью в американское посольство, я вижу, что с "уровнем" у американских бюрократов все нормально. И влиять на ситуацию у них то ли нет возможности, то ли нет желания.  ::    

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Сильно сказано, особенно про "легенды".   Не надо ставить легенды в кавычки потому что в них действительно многое про "запад" преувеличино или преуменьшено, но самое главное как правило остаётся недопонятым.

 Честно говоря, понятия не имею, о каких "легендах", вы говорите, и что там преувеличено или преуменьшено. Поскольку я сам предпочитаю верить не легендам, а фактам.   

> Ситуацию я представляю примерно так. Самолёт приземлился и какой-то прапорщик следуя инструкции приказал всем выйти из самолёта. Сам он скорее всего ушёл в тёплое помещение и "оставил помёзнуть этих сопляков". Оффицеры знали о происходящем но *никто* не "поставил его на место" и *никто* из персонала не обратил на это внимание.

 Скорее всего, так оно и было. Вот поэтому я и говорю, что виновные в подобных преступлениях НЕ должны отделываться легким испугом. Пока их не начнут наказывать ОЧЕНЬ сурово, это не прекратится. Есть возражения?   

> Мое пристрастное мнение: с отъездом большинства из них Россия не слишком много потеряла.

 "На протяжении века" -- возможно. Но мы, кажется, обсуждаем ПОСЛЕДНЮЮ волну эмиграции?
Еще раз повторю: я лично знаком с некоторыми (относительно недавними) эмигрантами. С еще большим количеством такоых я общался в Интернете. Так что у меня сложилось определенное представление об интеллектуальном и моральном облике этих людей. Мне почему-то кажется, что с отъездом очень многих Россия не только не потеряла, но даже приобрела.  ::    

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Неясно правда, почему именно на "западе" там много говорят, например, о вступлении России в ВТО -- куда сама Россия совершенно не стремится.   Лично я первый раз слышу.

 О чем именно? О вступлении России в ВТО? Или о самой этой организации?  ::    

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Подозреваю, что народы против России настраивает, в основном, антироссийская пропаганда. Честное слово, оплачиваем ее не мы.   Но пропаганда это лишь небольшая часть проблемы. США тоже допускают идиотские высказывания но экономическая зависимость стран многое исправляет. Для примера возьмём несколько примеров из недавней истории. Раз уж мы заговорили о Прибалтике то можем сравнить каким образом она вошла в Россию, каким образом она вошла в СССР и каким образом она входит в ЕС. Поскольку история Прибалтики очень запутаная то попробую несколько упростить. Прибалтика достатась (большая часть вернулась) России после войны со Швецией (ключевые слова Северная война, Ништадтский мир, раздел Польши). В этой войне Россия понесла огромные потери по оценкам историков сравнимые с потерями СССР во второй мировой войне (в процентном отношении к населению). Потеряна Прибалтика была после октябрьской революции (просто так). Следующее пришествие русских в Прибалтику было незадолго до начала второй мировой войны. История не менее путаная но в целом пользуясь внутренними противоречиями в Прибалтике СССР аннексировал а после войны закрепил там своё присутствие (о потерях сложно судить). Во времена СССР достаточно большое количество ресурсов вкладывалось в этот регион. Снова Прибалтика была потеряна во времена "перестройки" и в этом регионе до сих пор осталось множество трудноразрешимых проблем. Прибалтика став самостоятельными государствами практически сразу решила присоединиться к ЕС и НАТО и заметте за членство в этих организациях эти страны платят взносы и выполняют требования использую собственный бюджет.

 Вот видите! Хорошее подтверждение того, о чем я говорил выше.
СССР -- вкладывала деньги в Прибалтику. ЕС и НАТО не только не вкладывают (и не будут) -- наоборот, деньги оттуда высасывают.
Заставить очень бедные страны проводить столь глупую политику может только пропаганда, постоянная промывка мозгов и старательное нагнетание антироссийской истерии. И вы прекрасно знаете, что все это имеет место.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Что же касается второй фразы... я не экономист, но насколько мне известно, экономика большинства экс-советских стран до сих пор связана с Россией очень сильно.   Я тоже не экономист, но интернет у меня есть.  
> Характерные показатели стран за 2002 год: 
> Беларусь 
> Экспорт: Russia 50.8%, Latvia 7.3%, Ukraine 6.3%, Lithuania 4.1%, Germany 4.1%
> Импорт: Russia 68.2%, Germany 9.4%, Ukraine 3.2% 
> Украина 
> Экспорт: Russia 18.6%, Italy 7.4%, Turkey 5.6%, Germany 4.1%, China 4.1%
> Импорт: Russia 32.3%, Germany 11.7%, Turkmenistan 7.4%, Poland 6%, Italy 4% 
> Армения 
> ...

 Спасибо за цифры. Мне они понравились, т.к. прекрасно подтверждают мой тезис. 
Для Белоруси и Украины -- Россия на первом месте и по экспорту, и по импорту. 
Для Армении -- на втором. (Хотя вообще, данные по Армении выглядят странно. Это что они такое экспоритируют в Бельгию (аж на 21%) -- неужели армянский коньяк? В Бельгии его так любят? Да и импорт из США не менее загадочен...) 
У Латвии и Эстонии сальдо торгового баланса с Россией, очевидно, не в их пользу. Им российские энергоносители нужны, но предложить России взамен им нечего. 
Надеюсь, Вы помните, что Польша, Чехия и Германия в СССР не были?  ::    

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Контрабандный вывоз лома цветных металлов или ввоз алкоголя -- это ведь тоже "экономические связи".   Этими явлениями вполне можно принебречь, конечно если вы не собираетесь организовать "процесс контрабандистов-вредителей" и свалить на них все неудачи в экономике.

 Сваливать на контрабандистов ВСЕ неудачи в экономике я лично не собираюсь. Но и пренебрегать "этими явлениями" не следует тоже. Потому что это -- многомиллиардный ущерб для бюджета.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Так что вопрос о том, КАКИЕ это связи, намного важнее.   Не согласен. Например Китай "завалил" весь мир дешёвым товаром. Качество невысокое но товар востребован на рынке.

 С чем именно Вы не согласны? И причем тут Китай?  ::    

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Что ж, пока гордиться нельзя, буду слушать хорошую музыку.   Вам не разрешают гордиться!? Удивительно!
> Другое дело чем. Если вы собираетесь гордиться Пушкиным или как говорил Жириновкий "Весь мир слушает Чайковкого и Достоевского" то отношение окружающих будет соответствующее.

 Новое дело! Значит, Чайковским, Пушкиным и Достоевским гордиться теперь мне нельзя? Или все-таки можно?  А если не ими, то кем? Неужто Жириновским?  ::

----------


## BETEP

> Не все республики отделились?!!! Вот это новость!

 Мне почему-то казалось, что какая то из республик осталась... Ну да ладно. 
Дело в том, что Россию и без этого составляют множество народов и при этом географически разделённых (например различные автономные округа). Не зря во времена СССР она называлась федеративной республикой (РСФСР).   

> СССР -- мощное государство, со своей идеологией, высоким (по меркам большей части мира) стандартом жизни, образования и медицины, развитой экономикой, наукой и огромной военной мощью.

 Идеология есть у любого государства, а всё остальное спорно и познаётся исключительно в сравнении, а сравнение тоже провести не просто.
Например, я не знаю как можно сравнивать экономики с различной природой. Это как сравнивать белое с тёплым. Если инересует моё мнение, то из перечисленного я бы выделил достижения высшего образования и некоторые из наук, а в остальном у меня большие сомнения.   

> Можно ли сказать все это про Россию (не говоря уж о других постсоветских странах)?

 Напомню, что сначала поменялось лишь название... То есть эта та же РСФСР со всем имуществом и потенциалом.   

> Отсюда делаем вывод: СССР и Россия (Украина, Белоруссия и т.п.) -- совершенно разные государства (увы).

 IMHO:
РСФСР = Россия (почти равно) СССР (поскольку все обязательства, управление и т.д. СССР юридически унаследовала Россия)
УССР = Украина
БССР = Беларусь
и т.д.   

> Как же они могли не знать что такое социализм, когда они при нем жили?

 Я не знаю как правильно назвать экономический строй СССР, поскольку то что было создано плохо вписывалось в теорию Маркса.   

> Например, любуясь очередью в американское посольство, я вижу, что с "уровнем" у американских бюрократов все нормально. И влиять на ситуацию у них то ли нет возможности, то ли нет желания.

 Думаю, что это потому что желание есть и это желание "не допускать незаконной иммиграции".   

> Скорее всего, так оно и было. Вот поэтому я и говорю, что виновные в подобных преступлениях НЕ должны отделываться легким испугом. Пока их не начнут наказывать ОЧЕНЬ сурово, это не прекратится. Есть возражения?

 По сути нет, но по форме множество.
1. Подобное можно предотвратить если бы подобные действия встречали осуждение, а не фразу "моя хата скраю".
2. Кто бы подготавливал иск если бы дело не дошло до крупного скандала?
3. Кто бы "пошёл" в свидетели?
4. По какому закону бы судили (не удивлюсь если формально всё было правильно)?
5. Сколько времени нужно для завершения следствия и проведения судебный заседаний?
и т.д. 
Простой вопрос. Прошло досаточно времени. Что заявила по этому делу военная прокуратура?   

> "На протяжении века" -- возможно. Но мы, кажется, обсуждаем ПОСЛЕДНЮЮ волну эмиграции?

 В волновой теории иммиграции я плохой специалист, но *массовый* побег из страны это плохой признак.  ::    

> Так что у меня сложилось определенное представление об интеллектуальном и моральном облике этих людей.

 Моральный облик я обсуждать не берусь, но для того чтобы обосноваться на новом месте нужны определённые способности.   

> О чем именно? О вступлении России в ВТО? Или о самой этой организации?

 О самой организации я последний раз слышал в связи с недовольством ЕС по поводу экспортной политики США. Сочетание России и ВТО я видел только в российских источниках. Разумеется, что какие-то шаги предпринимает сама ВТО, но поскольку это мало кому интересно (поскольку ничего не изменит) то в прессе я этого не наблюдаю.   

> Вот видите! Хорошее подтверждение того, о чем я говорил выше.

 Совершенно не то! 
О пропаганде я уже говорил. Всяческие политруки могут только "пускать пыль в глаза" и говорить всякий бред за "железным занавесом". Как только он "упал" все убедились во откровенной лжи. То что было правдой и полуправдой тоже стало восприниматься как ложь потому что доверия уже нет. Вести диалог в условиях информированности населения (тем более за границей) Россия не умеет и не способна.   

> СССР -- вкладывала деньги в Прибалтику. ЕС и НАТО не только не вкладывают (и не будут) -- наоборот, деньги оттуда высасывают.

 Первое верно, но в контексе беседы имеет несколько другой смысл. Позже будет понятно почему. 
Разберёмся с вторым. 
ЕС присоединает Прибалтику и создаёт с ней единое экономическое и во многом политическое пространство (все детали сейчас не известны). Прибалтика врятли получит что-то существенное в плане прямой помощи и я думаю что ещё вспомнит о счастливый временах СССР в плане иммиграционной политики. Однако Прибалтика зарабатывает на экономических связях с многими европейскими странами поэтому облегчение торговли с ними это определённо положительный момент. Сравним с СССР. Дружба СССР и Прибалтики основывается в основном на прямой помощи и как только закончилась помощь закончилась и дружба. Кроме того не надо забывать об элементе стабильности и предстазуемости которого у России нет. 
По поводу НАТО могу сказать, что Прибалтика не представляет никакой военной силы и поэтому для того чтобы обеспечить безопасность (кстати как составляющая экономической стабильности) должна присоединиться к кому-нибудь. С присоединением к ЕС выбор невелик, а для США это просто место где можно разместить ещё одну базу.   

> Заставить очень бедные страны проводить столь глупую политику может только пропаганда, постоянная промывка мозгов и старательное нагнетание антироссийской истерии. И вы прекрасно знаете, что все это имеет место.

 Ну, данная политика не так уж и глупа как кажется из России и "промывка мозгов" в данном случае далеко не на первом месте. Самую антироссийскую истерию, как это не покажется странным, нагнетает сама Россия (примеры выше).   

> Для Белоруси и Украины -- Россия на первом месте и по экспорту, и по импорту.

 Уж если и они "отвернуться", то России вообще можно забыть про экспорт (экспорт нефти и газа я в расчёт не беру).   

> Для Армении -- на втором. (Хотя вообще, данные по Армении выглядят странно. Это что они такое экспоритируют в Бельгию (аж на 21%) -- неужели армянский коньяк? В Бельгии его так любят? Да и импорт из США не менее загадочен...)

 Боюсь, что коньяк занимает не основную долю экспорта... 
Информация о процентах экспорта Армении на 1998 год.
Pearls, precious and semi-precious stones 21.4%
Non-ferrous base metal waste and scrap n.e.s. 11.8%
Alcoholic beverages 8.8% 
На сколько мне известно, сейчас там быстро развивается область обработки алмазов и драгоценных камней.   

> У Латвии и Эстонии сальдо торгового баланса с Россией, очевидно, не в их пользу.

 Абсолютно в их! Качество товаров позволяет экспортировать их в Европу.   

> Им российские энергоносители нужны, но предложить России взамен им нечего.

 Им нужны энергоносители и они могут выбирать и поставщика и наиболее выгодные условия для закупки. С другой стороны *Россия в целом не может не продавать нефть и газ поскольку на этом основан бюджет государства*.   

> Надеюсь, Вы помните, что Польша, Чехия и Германия в СССР не были?

 Помню, но у СССР были тесные связи, и с Польшей, и с Чехословакией, и с ГДР. И где они сейчас?   

> Сваливать на контрабандистов ВСЕ неудачи в экономике я лично не собираюсь. Но и пренебрегать "этими явлениями" не следует тоже. Потому что это -- многомиллиардный ущерб для бюджета.

 Есть два варианта. Если российский спирт вывезли (даже контрабандой) из России, то для России это в любом случае прямая выгода. Если чей-то спирт ввезли то убытки, но даже Россия столько не пропьёт.  ::    

> С чем именно Вы не согласны? И причем тут Китай?

 При том, что давать доход может даже китайское качество.  ::    

> Новое дело! Значит, Чайковским, Пушкиным и Достоевским гордиться теперь мне нельзя? Или все-таки можно?

 Это у себя спрашивайте. Я гордость не лицензирую...  ::    

> А если не ими, то кем? Неужто Жириновским?

 Жириновский конечно прикольный мужик, но гордиться уместнее своими делами...  ::

----------


## Murmillo

Быстро отдалились от темы. А ведь факт остается фактом: Россия - единственное постсоветское г-во, которое не смогло сочинить гимн и заимствовало чужой (гимн СССР). 
Музыка Глинки - более-менее, однако нормально ложащихся на нее слов не было, т.е. альтернативного гимна по факту и не было.

----------


## bad manners

> Быстро отдалились от темы. А ведь факт остается фактом: Россия - единственное постсоветское г-во, которое не смогло сочинить гимн и заимствовало чужой (гимн СССР). 
> Музыка Глинки - более-менее, однако нормально ложащихся на нее слов не было, т.е. альтернативного гимна по факту и не было.

 Глупости говорите. Российская Федерация была предтечей СССР, она же была и правоприемницей, разговоры о "других государствах" не имеют под собой никакой исторической основы.

----------


## Murmillo

> Глупости говорите. Российская Федерация была предтечей СССР, она же была и правоприемницей, разговоры о "других государствах" не имеют под собой никакой исторической основы.

 Это все пустые слова: "предтеча" - "не предтеча".
СССР - это было другое государство, в прошлом. 
И Россия была не больше и не меньше, чем членом союза. 
Даже если признать особую роль России в образовании СССР, это ничего не изменит. Это было другое государство, со своим гимном - это был гимн СОЮЗА("союз нерушимый"), а не России. 
Сейчас можно придумать много отмазок, но факты остаются фактами ...

----------


## BETEP

> СССР - это было другое государство, в прошлом. 
> И Россия была не больше и не меньше, чем членом союза.

 Странно. Я думал, что Россия будет претендовать на роль мозга.  :: 
Можно долго обсуждать этот вопрос, но в любом случае, Россия юридически унаследовала договора, и т.д. от СССР.   

> Сейчас можно придумать много отмазок, но факты остаются фактами ...

 Фактов очень много. Я знаю, что для многих музыка гимна СССР связана с очень важными событиями в жизни. Да, слова необходимо было изменить, но я не вижу смысла менять музыку. Я вообще за то, чтобы менять, а не ломать. Или вы предлогаете вернуться к "Боже царя храни"?

----------


## bad manners

Я думал, что будут осмысленные аргументы. Но у Вас только эмоции. Во всём мире СССР и Россия считались и считаются синонимами, а вот некий чудак на букву М берётся всем доказать, что Россия была таким же "членом Союза", как, например, Таджикистан. Ну ну. 
Что касается слов "союз нерушимый", то они как раз были изменены.

----------


## Scorpio

> Я думал, что будут осмысленные аргументы. Но у Вас только эмоции. Во всём мире СССР и Россия считались и считаются синонимами, а вот некий чудак на букву М берётся всем доказать, что Россия была таким же "членом Союза", как, например, Таджикистан. Ну ну.

 А для меня совершенно несомненный факт, что Россия и СССР -- два разных государства. "Во всем мире считались..." -- не аргумент. Еще во всем мире многие считают, что в России по уличам гуляют белые медведи, и казаки с самоварами. Что это доказывает? 
Ельцин БОЛЬШУЮ гадость сделал, официально объявив Россию преемницей СССР. Вопреки исторической истине, да и элементарному здравому смыслу.

----------


## bad manners

> А для меня совершенно несомненный факт, что Россия и СССР -- два разных государства. "Во всем мире считались..." -- не аргумент. Еще во всем мире многие считают, что в России по уличам гуляют белые медведи, и казаки с самоварами. Что это доказывает?

 Медведи с самоварами ничего не доказывают, потому что имеют весьма незначительное отношение к международной политике. А вот мнение МИДов "великих" (и не очень) держав о том, что Россия = СССР, является не просто мнением, а истиной в последней инстанции. Заметьте, заявления ельцинов и прочих здесть не играют никакой роли. Большевики, например, заявили, что вообще ничего общего с Российской Империей не имеют, и что?   

> Ельцин БОЛЬШУЮ гадость сделал, официально объявив Россию преемницей СССР. Вопреки исторической истине, да и элементарному здравому смыслу.

 Нет здесь противоречий с исторической истиной. Впрочем, можете попробовать их указать.

----------


## BETEP

> Еще во всем мире многие считают, что в России по уличам гуляют белые медведи, и казаки с самоварами. Что это доказывает?

 Это доказывает, что в мире множество стереотипов о России.  ::    

> Ельцин БОЛЬШУЮ гадость сделал, официально объявив Россию преемницей СССР. Вопреки исторической истине, да и элементарному здравому смыслу.

 Есть такое выражение: "Поздно пить Боржоми когда почки отвалились".
В принипе, этот поступок имел и свои плюсы и свои минусы. Объявив себя НЕ СССР Россия могла получить некую свободу в улаживании международных дел. Однако, долги СССР просто так бы не списали и пришлось бы делить их между всеми республиками. Учитывая, что Россия не смогла нормально договориться о разделе даже без значительных взаимных претензий, то дело представляется заранее тупиковым. Кроме того, пришлось бы потерять множество взамных договоров. Перезаключение договоров или отказ от их заключения это огромная дипломатическая работа. Кто мог сделать это если никто не смог предпринять даже элементарных шагов?   

> А вот мнение МИДов "великих" (и не очень) держав о том, что Россия = СССР, является не просто мнением, а истиной в последней инстанции.

 Мнение МИДа отражает официальное мнение правительства и никак не относится к мнению МИДа другой стороны иначе Курильские острова были бы территорией Японии, а Аляска России.  :: 
Предпоследней инстанцией можно считать ратифицированные международные договора, а последней инстанцией результат войны.

----------


## bad manners

> Originally Posted by bad manners  А вот мнение МИДов "великих" (и не очень) держав о том, что Россия = СССР, является не просто мнением, а истиной в последней инстанции.   Мнение МИДа отражает официальное мнение правительства и никак не относится к мнению МИДа другой стороны иначе Курильские острова были бы территорией Японии, а Аляска России.

 Вы не понимаете. Я не говорю про МИД России и какой-то _одной_ другой страны. Я вообще не говорю про МИД России. Он может говорить всё что угодно на этот счёт, я уже приводил пример с большевиками. Важно то, что среди МИДов всех важных стран было и есть согласие касательно СССР = Россия.   

> Предпоследней инстанцией можно считать ратифицированные международные договора, а последней инстанцией результат войны.

 Не обязательно. Политика во многом определяется этими двумя факторами, но есть и некие принципы, котроые оказывются куда более важными.

----------


## BETEP

> Не обязательно. Политика во многом определяется этими двумя факторами, но есть и некие принципы, котроые оказывются куда более важными.

 Политика определяется множеством факторов, но её целью является достижение наболее выгодных условий для своей страны. Формальными результатами деятельности политиков являются именно различные договора и ничего другого. Договорённостей которых нет на бумаге для политики не существует вообще. Надеюсь, что в России это когда-нибудь поймут.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  А для меня совершенно несомненный факт, что Россия и СССР -- два разных государства. "Во всем мире считались..." -- не аргумент. Еще во всем мире многие считают, что в России по уличам гуляют белые медведи, и казаки с самоварами. Что это доказывает?   Медведи с самоварами ничего не доказывают, потому что имеют весьма незначительное отношение к международной политике. А вот мнение МИДов "великих" (и не очень) держав о том, что Россия = СССР, является не просто мнением, а истиной в последней инстанции.

 А почему МИДы должны придерживаться какого-либо другого мнения, когда САМ новый глава государства громкогласно заявил, что Россия -- единственная правопреемница СССР? Естественно, все охотно и радостно согласились.
Но если б Ельцин так же громко сделал противоположное заявление, никто б также не спорил.   

> Заметьте, заявления ельцинов и прочих здесть не играют никакой роли. Большевики, например, заявили, что вообще ничего общего с Российской Империей не имеют, и что?

 Заявление Ельцина, увы, играло КЛЮЧЕВУЮ роль. А большевики, кстати, были совершенно правы. Они, действительно, не только ничего общего с Российской Империей не имели, но и эту Империю благополучно уничтожили.   

> Ельцин БОЛЬШУЮ гадость сделал, официально объявив Россию преемницей СССР. Вопреки исторической истине, да и элементарному здравому смыслу.
> 			
> 		  Нет здесь противоречий с исторической истиной. Впрочем, можете попробовать их указать.

 Ельцин объявляет себя ненавистником коммунистов и разваливает СССР -- и при этом объявляет фактически себя наследником им же разрушенного государства!
Противоречия здесь не усматриваете?

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Еще во всем мире многие считают, что в России по уличам гуляют белые медведи, и казаки с самоварами. Что это доказывает?   Это доказывает, что в мире множество стереотипов о России.

 Верно. Миф о том, что Россия == СССР -- это один из таких стереотипов.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Ельцин БОЛЬШУЮ гадость сделал, официально объявив Россию преемницей СССР. Вопреки исторической истине, да и элементарному здравому смыслу.   Есть такое выражение: "Поздно пить Боржоми когда почки отвалились".

 По отношению к Ельцину звучит очень актуально.  :: 
Теперь, увы, действительно поздновато.   

> В принипе, этот поступок имел и свои плюсы и свои минусы. Объявив себя НЕ СССР Россия могла получить некую свободу в улаживании международных дел. Однако, долги СССР просто так бы не списали и пришлось бы делить их между всеми республиками.

 Вот именно.   

> Учитывая, что Россия не смогла нормально договориться о разделе даже без значительных взаимных претензий, то дело представляется заранее тупиковым.

 В общем, у кредиторов основательно поболела бы голова. Мне их безумно жаль.  ::    

> Originally Posted by bad manners  А вот мнение МИДов "великих" (и не очень) держав о том, что Россия = СССР, является не просто мнением, а истиной в последней инстанции.   Мнение МИДа отражает официальное мнение правительства и никак не относится к мнению МИДа другой стороны иначе Курильские острова были бы территорией Японии, а Аляска России. 
> Предпоследней инстанцией можно считать ратифицированные международные договора, а последней инстанцией результат войны.

 А вот это -- совершенно правильно!

----------


## Indra

Навеяло фразой *Scorpio*  

> Еще раз повторю: я лично знаком с некоторыми (относительно недавними) эмигрантами. С еще большим количеством такоых я общался в Интернете. Так что у меня сложилось определенное представление об интеллектуальном и моральном облике этих людей. Мне почему-то кажется, что с отъездом очень многих Россия не только не потеряла, но даже приобрела.

 Мой опыт общения с эмигрантами такой: они всегда говорят ровно на две темы. Сначала про русскую душевность, духовность, ум, находчивость, белые березки, красные рябинки итд итп, из чего в обязательном порядке вытекает, какие все здешние аборигены тупые уроды. Но тогда подразумевается (если впрямую не задается) вопрос, а что ж такие славные ребята, как вы, уехали из такого славного места, как там? Тогда возникает тема№2: как оно там в России все хреново, и сколько они здесь зарабатывают, как круто развлекаются. Как правило, человек не просто хвастается уровнем жизни, а считает своим долгом именно ткнуть: "А вот тебе ЭТОГО и ЭТОГО в жизни не купить! Вы там засрались в грязи и нищете, только я тут весь в белом". Я уже давно оставила попытки возражать... потому что одно дело иметь на какую бы то ни было тему собственное мнение и право выбора, в какой стране жить или работать, совсем другое - подниматься в собственных глазах, опуская остальных. Легко догадаться о причине: ощущение себя человеком второго сорта в чужой стране требует компенсации.

----------


## bad manners

> Originally Posted by bad manners  Не обязательно. Политика во многом определяется этими двумя факторами, но есть и некие принципы, котроые оказывются куда более важными.   Политика определяется множеством факторов, но её целью является достижение наболее выгодных условий для своей страны. Формальными результатами деятельности политиков являются именно различные договора и ничего другого. Договорённостей которых нет на бумаге для политики не существует вообще. Надеюсь, что в России это когда-нибудь поймут.

 Опять заблуждение. Например, политика так так называемых "Западаных Стран" в отношении друг друга определяется отнюдь не бумажными соглашениями, а многовековыми "добрососедскими отношениями", несмотря на многочисленные войны и конфликты интересов. 
Совершенно аналогичным образом мнение "западных политиков" о России (СССР) практически не изменилось где-то с века 15-16, несмотря на тонны исписанной бумаги, поломанных перьев и громогласных заявлений. И эта неизменность мнения наилучшим образом иллюстрирует тезис, что СССР = Россия в глазах "Запада" -- а значит и всего мира.

----------


## bad manners

> Originally Posted by bad manners        Originally Posted by Scorpio  А для меня совершенно несомненный факт, что Россия и СССР -- два разных государства. "Во всем мире считались..." -- не аргумент. Еще во всем мире многие считают, что в России по уличам гуляют белые медведи, и казаки с самоварами. Что это доказывает?   Медведи с самоварами ничего не доказывают, потому что имеют весьма незначительное отношение к международной политике. А вот мнение МИДов "великих" (и не очень) держав о том, что Россия = СССР, является не просто мнением, а истиной в последней инстанции.    А почему МИДы должны придерживаться какого-либо другого мнения, когда САМ новый глава государства громкогласно заявил, что Россия -- единственная правопреемница СССР? Естественно, все охотно и радостно согласились.
> Но если б Ельцин так же громко сделал противоположное заявление, никто б также не спорил.

 Ознакомьтесь с историй внешней политики своей страны (и СССР если уж Вам так хочется их разделять) с 1917 по 1991 годы. Тогда Вы обнаружите, что весь мир считал СССР продолжением Российской Империи несмотря на заявления СССР. Точно также, Ельцин мог говорить всё что угодно на этот счёт, от этого международное восприятие России как продолжения СССР не изменилось бы ни на йоту.   

> Заметьте, заявления ельцинов и прочих здесть не играют никакой роли. Большевики, например, заявили, что вообще ничего общего с Российской Империей не имеют, и что?

 Глупости. Геополитика осталась неизменной. А уж идеология -- дело десятое. Кстати, даже и идеология не очень изменилось: до большевиков лозунгом экспансии было "освобожение братьев-славян от ига турок, немцев, татар (нужное подчеркнуть)", а после большневиков им стало "освобожение угнетённых народов от ига империалистов".   

> Ельцин объявляет себя ненавистником коммунистов и разваливает СССР -- и при этом объявляет фактически себя наследником им же разрушенного государства!
> Противоречия здесь не усматриваете?

 Да сколько угодно. Это же Ельцин. Развал был ему нужен, чтобы получить место под солнцем, а "наследие" -- чтобы последнее не забрали "друзья Биллы" et al. Негодяй, что и говорить. Хотя, возможно, это ему было нужно из соображений собственного престижа; как мне кажется, многие его поступки могут быть объяснены великолепным русским словом "самодурство".

----------


## BETEP

> Опять заблуждение.

 Никаких заблуждений и иллюзий в этом вопросе у меня нет. Наша страна сейчас снова переживает достаточно сложный период и подобные тонкости чуствуются очень болезненно каждым членом общества. Наши отношения с Россией достаточно сложны (в основном из-за кучки дормоедов во власти), а наши отношения с другими членами Евросоюза ещё в стадии становления и всё это происходит на фоне серьёзных внутренних проблем.   

> Например, политика так так называемых "Западаных Стран" в отношении друг друга определяется отнюдь не бумажными соглашениями, а многовековыми "добрососедскими отношениями", несмотря на многочисленные войны и конфликты интересов.

 Извиняюсь, но у меня всё время возникает этот вопрос. Вы давно покинули Россию/СССР?   

> Совершенно аналогичным образом мнение "западных политиков" о России (СССР) практически не изменилось где-то с века 15-16, несмотря на тонны исписанной бумаги, поломанных перьев и громогласных заявлений. И эта неизменность мнения наилучшим образом иллюстрирует тезис, что СССР = Россия в глазах "Запада" -- а значит и всего мира.

 Во-первых, не было никаких поломаных перьев потому что СССР сдал без боя всё что мог сдать; во-вторых, за все эти годы Россия так и не сделала множество необходимых шагов для обеспечения стабильности государства. О чём можно говорить, когда до сих пор не разрешён вопрос о праве собственности на землю, а основным источником доходов является продажа необработанных природных ресурсов.

----------


## Stalingradetz

> Originally Posted by bad manners  Не обязательно. Политика во многом определяется этими двумя факторами, но есть и некие принципы, котроые оказывются куда более важными.   Политика определяется множеством факторов, но её целью является достижение наболее выгодных условий для своей страны. Формальными результатами деятельности политиков являются именно различные договора и ничего другого. Договорённостей которых нет на бумаге для политики не существует вообще. Надеюсь, что в России это когда-нибудь поймут.

 Если бы так! Бумага никогда никого и ни к чему не обязывала. Захотели США выйти из Договора "по ПРО" и вышли. (только не надо про супердержавы /please/ Все империи рушатся). Право сильного не есть всеобщее право. Сталину тоже пакт "Молотова - Риббентропа" не очень-то и помог.  
Извините меня, граждане USA, но Ваша страна в данный момент времени ведет себя как самый старший пацан в песочнице. (Если не понятно, могу объяснить) [Для русскоязычных. Имелся ввиду смысл выражения, а не что-либо иное]

----------


## bad manners

> Originally Posted by bad manners  Опять заблуждение.   Никаких заблуждений и иллюзий в этом вопросе у меня нет. Наша страна сейчас снова переживает достаточно сложный период и подобные тонкости чуствуются очень болезненно каждым членом общества. Наши отношения с Россией достаточно сложны (в основном из-за кучки дормоедов во власти), а наши отношения с другими членами Евросоюза ещё в стадии становления и всё это происходит на фоне серьёзных внутренних проблем.

 Это про Латвию? При чём здесь это?   

> Например, политика так так называемых "Западаных Стран" в отношении друг друга определяется отнюдь не бумажными соглашениями, а многовековыми "добрососедскими отношениями", несмотря на многочисленные войны и конфликты интересов.

 Это вопрос из серии "вы уже прекратили бить свою жену?".   

> Совершенно аналогичным образом мнение "западных политиков" о России (СССР) практически не изменилось где-то с века 15-16, несмотря на тонны исписанной бумаги, поломанных перьев и громогласных заявлений. И эта неизменность мнения наилучшим образом иллюстрирует тезис, что СССР = Россия в глазах "Запада" -- а значит и всего мира.

 Во-первых, мой русский очевидно недостаточно хорош, если Вы не заметили "где-то с века 15-16". Можно взять историю России до 1917, чтобы убедиться в том, что никакие бумажные договоры никогда не меняли сути отношения "Запада" к России, которые можно кратко описать как "поматросить и бросить". Что, конечно, не удивительно, так как "Запад" есть ни что иное как продолжение Священной Римской Империи, которая сначала относилась к землям к востоку от себя как к язычникам, затем как к схизматикам, а затем как к соперникам. Всё это время населению объяснялось, что на востоке живут варвары которых надо либо истреблять, либо эксплуатировать. В то время как внутри Священной Римской Империи все были "братья". Империя распалась, однако стереотипы сохранились. Во многом сохранилась и политика основанная на этих стереотипах.   

> во-вторых, за все эти годы Россия так и не сделала множество необходимых шагов для обеспечения стабильности государства. О чём можно говорить, когда до сих пор не разрешён вопрос о праве собственности на землю, а основным источником доходов является продажа необработанных природных ресурсов.

 Как всё это относиттся к тезису СССР = Россия?

----------


## BETEP

> Если бы так! Бумага никогда никого и ни к чему не обязывала. Захотели США выйти из Договора "по ПРО" и вышли. (только не надо про супердержавы /please/ Все империи рушатся). Право сильного не есть всеобщее право. Сталину тоже пакт "Молотова - Риббентропа" не очень-то и помог.

 Вы различаете политические и силовые методы?   

> Это про Латвию? При чём здесь это?

 При том, что нам сейчас приходится расхлёбывать последствия некоррктно заключённых ранее договоров и т.д. В данном случае между Россией и Латвией прослеживаются некоторые "исторические перпендикуляры", если можно так выразиться. Я уже написал краткую историю отделения Латвии от СССР.   

> Это вопрос из серии "вы уже прекратили бить свою жену?".

 Ну что же я могу поделать. Именно такой вопрос возникает.   

> Во-первых, мой русский очевидно недостаточно хорош, если Вы не заметили "где-то с века 15-16".

 Ваш русский предельно ясен для меня.   

> Можно взять историю России до 1917...

 А давайте сразу возьмём ледниковый период! Почему нет!?   

> Во многом сохранилась и политика основанная на этих стереотипах.

 И в чём выражена эта политика?   

> Как всё это относиттся к тезису СССР = Россия?

 Ответте на мой вопрос и вы ответите на свой. Если всё ещё будет не ясно, то я поясню.

----------


## bad manners

> Originally Posted by bad manners  Это про Латвию? При чём здесь это?   При том, что нам сейчас приходится расхлёбывать последствия некоррктно заключённых ранее договоров и т.д. В данном случае между Россией и Латвией прослеживаются некоторые "исторические перпендикуляры", если можно так выразиться. Я уже написал краткую историю отделения Латвии от СССР.

 Теперь можете начать истории отделения Латвии от России. Может, это Вам поможет понять, о чём я говорю.   

> Это вопрос из серии "вы уже прекратили бить свою жену?".

 Вот именно такой? Содержащий несколько предположений сразу? Любопытная логика.   

> Можно взять историю России до 1917...

 А какое это будет иметь отношение к России? Никакого. В то время как указанный мною период имеет непосредственное к ней отношение.   

> Во многом сохранилась и политика основанная на этих стереотипах.

 Например, в некоторых особенностях Второй Мировой Войны в СССР по сравнению с, например, Францией. Любопытно также обсудить вопрос, почему в 1945 немцы очень хотели быть оккупированы американцами и британцами, а не русскими.   

> Как всё это относиттся к тезису СССР = Россия?

 Поясните.

----------


## BETEP

> Теперь можете начать истории отделения Латвии от России. Может, это Вам поможет понять, о чём я говорю.

 О чём вы говорите я понимаю, почему вы так считаете, мне кажется, я тоже догадываюсь. 
По существу вопроса. Я привёл это сравнение потому что если рассматривать этот период, то Россия взяла на себя все обязательства РСФСР и СССР, а Латвия отвергла практически всё что касалось Советской Латвии и ЛССР.    

> Вот именно такой? Содержащий несколько предположений сразу? Любопытная логика.

 Предположение у меня одно. Даже если вы покинули Россию, то до сих пор находитесть только в её информационном пространстве.   

> А какое это будет иметь отношение к России? Никакого. В то время как указанный мною период имеет непосредственное к ней отношение.

 Ну почему же! Мамонты на территории Европы были значительно жирнее и это всем известный факт.  :: 
Я понимаю, что Ленин всегда живее всех жывых, но мне кажестся, что в 15-16 веке он был не так активен чтобы создать Советскую Россию.   

> Например, в некоторых особенностях Второй Мировой Войны в СССР по сравнению с, например, Францией. Любопытно также обсудить вопрос, почему в 1945 немцы очень хотели быть оккупированы американцами и британцами, а не русскими.

 Боюсь, что ещё меньше немцы хотели бы быть окупироваными евреями. 
Однако, не много. Это и есть причина по которой у России в 90-х не было шансов распределить все обязательства СССР между республиками?   

> Поясните.

 Так вы сначала ответте.

----------


## bad manners

> Originally Posted by bad manners  Теперь можете начать истории отделения Латвии от России. Может, это Вам поможет понять, о чём я говорю.   О чём вы говорите я понимаю, почему вы так считаете, мне кажется, я тоже догадываюсь. 
> По существу вопроса. Я привёл это сравнение потому что если рассматривать этот период, то Россия взяла на себя все обязательства РСФСР и СССР, а Латвия отвергла практически всё что касалось Советской Латвии и ЛССР.

 Надоели мне Ваши сравнения яблок с апельсинами. Попытайтесь понять, что Латвия и Россия несоизмеримы.   

> Вот именно такой? Содержащий несколько предположений сразу? Любопытная логика.

 До сих пор нахожусь? Это означает, что я и раньше там находился. Каким образом, позвольте узнать, если я большую часть своей жизни провёл далеко к западу от России, СССР и даже Варшавского блока?   

> А какое это будет иметь отношение к России? Никакого. В то время как указанный мною период имеет непосредственное к ней отношение.

 Вы вполне здоровы?    

> Однако, не много. Это и есть причина по которой у России в 90-х не было шансов распределить все обязательства СССР между республиками?

 У России не было шансов заниматься подобного рода глупостями, потому что Россия и СССР были синонимами в международной дипломатии.   

> Так вы сначала ответте.

 Ответ*ь*те. Второй раз уже неправильно пишите.

----------


## BETEP

> Надоели мне Ваши сравнения яблок с апельсинами. Попытайтесь понять, что Латвия и Россия несоизмеримы.

 Вы так и не поняли, что Россия, США, Великобритания, Латвия, Ирландия, Дания и т.д. являются субъектами международного права со своими правительствами и дипломатами. Эти дипломаты могут иметь различные возможности для достижения соглашений, но по статусу они равны.   

> Каким образом, позвольте узнать, если я большую часть своей жизни провёл далеко к западу от России, СССР и даже Варшавского блока?

 Ну вам это лучше знать.   

> Вы вполне здоровы?

 Пять выходных подряд немного подпортили мой тонус, но в общем весьма неплохо. Что заставило вас думать о моём недомогании?   

> У России не было шансов заниматься подобного рода глупостями, потому что Россия и СССР были синонимами в международной дипломатии.

 У вас действительно серьёзные аргументы.  ::    

> Ответьте. Второй раз уже неправильно пишите.

 Мне разрешили. ::

----------


## bad manners

> Originally Posted by bad manners  Надоели мне Ваши сравнения яблок с апельсинами. Попытайтесь понять, что Латвия и Россия несоизмеримы.   Вы так и не поняли, что Россия, США, Великобритания, Латвия, Ирландия, Дания и т.д. являются субъектами международного права со своими правительствами и дипломатами. Эти дипломаты могут иметь различные возможности для достижения соглашений, но по статусу они равны.

 Причём здесь всё это? Что за странная фиксация на латвиях и даниях, и ещё ирландиях каких-то. Разговор идёт о тезисе СССР = Россия, а разного рода импотентные государства меня не интересуют. Вы ещё Люксембург с Лихтенштайном вспомните.   

> Каким образом, позвольте узнать, если я большую часть своей жизни провёл далеко к западу от России, СССР и даже Варшавского блока?

 Ага. Теперь поговорим а Вашем информационном пространстве?   

> Вы вполне здоровы?

 Его симптомы. Бессвязная речь, бредовые измышления.   

> У России не было шансов заниматься подобного рода глупостями, потому что Россия и СССР были синонимами в международной дипломатии.

 Жаль, что Вы этим не можете похвастать. Всё время какую-то лимитрофную страну зачем-то привлекаете. Зачем?   

> Ответьте. Второй раз уже неправильно пишите.

 Конечно. Люди в белых халатах. Пациента лучше не волновать.

----------


## BETEP

> Разговор идёт о тезисе СССР = Россия, а разного рода импотентные государства меня не интересуют.

 А вы дуаете, что меня или кого-то ещё интересуют ваши некомпитентные выкрики. Я даже мнением это назвать не могу поскольку это просто кучка совковых штампов.   

> Ага. Теперь поговорим а Вашем информационном пространстве?

 Ну давайте пагаварим а маём.   

> Его симптомы. Бессвязная речь, бредовые измышления.

 Так вот к чему были яблоки и апельсины! Вам врачи витаминов в клинике не докладывают? 
PS Взрослейте, а потом поживите где-нибудь кроме России. The end.

----------


## bad manners

Да, как я и думал. Комплекс неполноценности во всей её неприглядности. Совсем как у одного голландца. 
Ваш совет пожить где-то вне России меня потешил. Вам советую пожить где-нибудь вне Вашего богом забытого псевдогосударства. Почитать книги, написанные не латвийским главпуром. Хотя Вам это будет трудно, с Вашим-то знанием языков. 
"дуаете" ... "некомпитентные" ... "пагаварим" ... "маём" ... Not to mention, God forbid, your "English".

----------


## Scorpio

@Indra: Вот, и я про это! Большинство эмигрантов страдают букетом самых разнообразных комплексов (причем, довольно часто, сами того не осознавая). Вообще, про наших эмигрантов в Штатах хорошо написал Довлатов (я его не слишком уважаю, но вот его вещи на эмигрантские темы -- это блеск). 
@bad manners & BETEP: Господа, вам не кажется, что ваша дискуссия давно скатилась до уровня взаимных наездов? Я свою точку зрения высказал, мог бы добавить еще парочку аргументов -- но продолжать спор в таком тоне совершенно не хочется...

----------


## bad manners

Scorpio, Вы упрекаете меня в "наездах", при этом совершенно спокойно "наезжая" на "большинство эмигрантов". При этом Вы -- точно так же как и я! -- говорите об их комплексах. Я это говорю не в упрёк, но судите сами: все мои попытки обсуждать историю СССР/России и её международной политики на примере её же самой или хотя бы сопоставимых по международному значению государств разбивались о высокомерные поучения на примере страны, которая представляет и всегда представляла собой полное ничтожество во всех отношениях. Когда же мной на это было указано, последовала уже совсем болезненная реакция. Да и до этого аргументы этого господина особой осмысленностью не отличались -- возмите хотя бы его безумные доводы о жирности мамонтов, или что-то там об информационных пространствах.

----------


## Stalingradetz

> Вы различаете политические и силовые методы?

 Конечно... Но "политика есть продолжение войны другими средствами"
(не помню кто сказал (про существование обратного варианта тоже знаю))

----------


## Stalingradetz

Давайте сейчас ещё обсудим политику Римской империи по отношению к Галии или Британии в современном аспекте. Будет приблизительно тоже самое - бессмыслица. 
Мне, по большому счету, плевать, что думают о моей стране другие (в том числе и бывшие наши); мне куда важнее, что обо мне думает моя страна.

----------


## BETEP

> Конечно... Но "политика есть продолжение войны другими средствами"
> (не помню кто сказал (про существование обратного варианта тоже знаю))

 Я тоже слышал подобное выражение, но эта фраза относиться к несколько другой ситуации. Поясню на более "приземлённом" примере. 
Вы купили в магазине телевизор и он через год сломался, а магазин давал гарантию на два года. Если гарантия вами потеряна, то не стоит обвинять магазин в том, что вам отказано в бесплатном ремонте. Если вы свои условия выполнили, а они отказываются от своих обязательств, то можно обратиться в общество защиты потребителей или в суд. Вы также можете просто разгромить магазин, но это будет незаконно.   

> Мне, по большому счету, плевать, что думают о моей стране другие (в том числе и бывшие наши);

 Это тоже политика, но достаточно непродуктивная.   

> мне куда важнее, что обо мне думает моя страна.

 Страна в данном контексте слишком аморфный термин. О вас могут думать окружающие вас люди и не обязательно из России, но вам-то по-большому счёту плевать. Очень жаль.

----------


## Murmillo

> Я думал, что будут осмысленные аргументы. Но у Вас только эмоции. Во всём мире СССР и Россия считались и считаются синонимами, а вот некий чудак на букву М берётся всем доказать, что Россия была таким же "членом Союза", как, например, Таджикистан. Ну ну.

 Осмысленные аргументы против чего? 
Против кобыльего бреда чувака на букву "Б" о том, что кто-то кого-то кем-то считал? 
Ну, допустим, 80% пользователей Windows считают, что Internet изобрел Б. Гейтс... будет ли упомянутый Гейтс иметь моральное право оформить на себя торговую марку "Internet"? 
Ну могу специально для тебя придумать аналогию: воровать у собственных родителей - преступление. И даже несмотря на то, что и твой отец и ты сам для правоохранительных органов - Петровы.   

> Что касается слов "союз нерушимый", то они как раз были изменены.

 Сразу видно, что ты или слишком быстро пишешь или слишком медленно соображаешь.  ::  Смысл был в том, что слова из песни не выкинешь. 
P.S. Кстати, могу тебя заверить, что я с любопытством следил, как решался вопрос с гимном... и уж я хорошо помню, что выбор в пользу гимна СССР был сделан не потому что кто-то считал "Россия=СССР", а потому что ничего другого просто не было.

----------


## Murmillo

bad manners: 
Кстати, если ты живешь в Москве, то можем потеснее пообщаться. 
Если же нет, то фильтруй свой понос, а то на тяфканье моськи уж очень похоже.

----------


## Murmillo

Вообще, Россия - уникальная страна. 
Нас так пичкают великодержавностью и псевдопатриотизмом, что мы упиваясь ею забываем, что для того, чтобы она стала великой нужно, чтобы граждане перестали воровать, срать на улицах, начали нормально работать. 
А пока что  можно только вспоминать когда Россия была великой (времена Петра и Екатерины).

----------


## BETEP

> Вообще, Россия - уникальная страна.

 Каждый вокруг по-своему уникален и поэтому перестаёт быть уникальным.  ::    

> Нас так пичкают великодержавностью и псевдопатриотизмом, что мы упиваясь ею забываем, что для того, чтобы она стала великой нужно, чтобы граждане перестали воровать, срать на улицах, начали нормально работать.

 Судя по высказываниям некого BM пичкают от души.  :: 
На самом деле великодержавная пропаганда существует во многих странах (США, Британия, Китай и.д.). Современные взгляды в России мне чем-то напоминаю взгляды в Англии. Британия тоже во многом утратила влияние в мире, но у многих в сознании эпоха королевы Виктории. Возможно это одна из причин по которой Британия активно поддерживает США в различных конфликтах. Снова хочется побед во славу великой британской империи. Однако не следует забывать, что основы взамоотношений никогда не ставились под сомнение. Я имею ввиду права собственности, основы законодательства и экономические принципы.
Воровство существует везде и правила на дорогах тоже нарушают везде, но только следят запорядком по-разному и отношение к закону разное. По-поводу улиц мне сразу вспоминается раннее субботнее утро Дублина.  :: 
О том, что надо нормально работать никто не спорит и я часто встречаюсь с мягко говоря "отсутствием энтузиазма" в России, но есть множество знающих и желающих работать людей. Проблема в том, что таким людям зачастую не пробиться сквозь засилие шустрых прощелыг, которые только и умеют работать локтями чтобы поудобнее устроиться. Нормальная экономика неизбежно приводит к тому, что легче "своим людям" просто дать денег и послать подальше, чем всем вместе потерять бизнес. Именно поэтому на отвественные должности стремяться взять хорошо зарекомендовавших себя людей и получать больше прибыли, а не человека умеющего всегда говорить "Да, Босс" и приносящего только убытки.
IMHO, ситуация в России не взялась из воздуха и не не является особенностью русского характера, а сложилась под влиянием вполне объективных факторов. Устраните их и естественное течение времени расставит всё по своим местам.   

> А пока что можно только вспоминать когда Россия была великой (времена Петра и Екатерины).

 Если не нравятся новости, то сделай свои.  ::

----------


## bad manners

> Нас так пичкают великодержавностью и псевдопатриотизмом, что мы упиваясь ею забываем, что для того, чтобы она стала великой нужно, чтобы граждане перестали воровать, срать на улицах, начали нормально работать.

 Вам ещё нужно научиться вести дискуссии, не переходя на личности. Да и вообще культуре. А то какой смысл в несрании на улице, если вместо мозгов у Вас всё равно дерьмо и "понятия".   

> А пока что  можно только вспоминать когда Россия была великой (времена Петра и Екатерины).

 Историю ещё заодно подучите. Великая Россия времён Петра. Ха-ха. 
Пока, Му-илло.

----------


## Scorpio

> На самом деле великодержавная пропаганда существует во многих странах (США, Британия, Китай и.д.). Современные взгляды в России мне чем-то напоминаю взгляды в Англии. Британия тоже во многом утратила влияние в мире, но у многих в сознании эпоха королевы Виктории. Возможно это одна из причин по которой Британия активно поддерживает США в различных конфликтах. Снова хочется побед во славу великой британской империи.

 Нечто общее между Россией и Британией, безусловно, есть.
Но все-таки не могу не заметить (ехидно), что политика России --стремение навести элементарный порядок на своей территории и в непосредственной близости от своих границ -- это одна форма, скажем так, "имперского тщеславия".
А политика Британии -- прямое участие в наглых и противозаконных военных авантюрах другого государства (причем, что самое смешное, бывшей колонии) на другом конце земного шара -- это несколько другая форма имперского тщеславия. На мой взгляд, куда более тяжелая.

----------


## BETEP

> Нечто общее между Россией и Британией, безусловно, есть.

 Если я что-нибудь в чём-нибудь понимаю, то было бы гораздо больше если бы не революция. Между российским и английским дворами были даже родственные связи.   

> Но все-таки не могу не заметить (ехидно), что политика России --стремение навести элементарный порядок на своей территории и в непосредственной близости от своих границ -- это одна форма, скажем так, "имперского тщеславия".

 Если имеется в виду Чечня, то в принципе я не вижу никакого "тщеславия" и т.п. Другое дело как это происходило. В первую очередь Россия показала на весь мир свою неспособность улаживать собственные дела и вести дипломатическую работу.
Если опять проводить параллели с Британией, то можно вспомнить борьбу британской армии и SAS с IRA. Белфаст разделён на две части, по улицам ходят солдаты с оружием. Более того при проведении операций SAS старалась именно уничтожить террористов на месте хотя была возможность задержания. Были случаи, когда погибали мирые жители только из-за того, что полиция не была предупреждена и в зону перестрелки можно было свободно зайти. Британия подвергалась критике за подобные действия и США даже укрывало некоторых лидеров IRA, но мир в Северной Ирландии (кажется там 9-ть графств) восстановлен.   

> А политика Британии -- прямое участие в наглых и противозаконных военных авантюрах другого государства (причем, что самое смешное, бывшей колонии) на другом конце земного шара -- это несколько другая форма имперского тщеславия. На мой взгляд, куда более тяжелая.

 Это уже несколько другая тема.   

> Ельцин сделал большой подарок России развалив российскую армию. Теперь России нечем ввязываться в различные конфликты.

----------


## dominiko

Доброго всем здоровья! С интересом прочитал все ваши мысли. Хотелось вначале сказать: уж лучше на лингвистические темы говорить, это более мирная зона. Но потом подумал: а зачем прятать истинные лица? Надо нам во всеоружии наших мыслей предстать. 
Одно только настораживает: на такие горячие темы, как "великие и  невеликие ( т.н."импотентные") государства" и т.д., наши зарубежные друзья не заходят, боясь с чьей-то горячей руки (или языка) тоже оказаться "импотеном" (ведь не все государства имеют огромнейшую территорию в 1/8 части мировой суши).  
Если господин из Латвии хочет больше примеров приводить со своей страны - предоставьте ему это.  Если тема о государственном гимне ушла на нечто иное - значит, наболело. 
Мог бы написать многое, но постараюсь покороче:
1. Россия действительно великая страна. Нам до конца еще не понять всеё её самобытности.
2. Сравнивать чисто личностно огромнейшую Россию с маленькой Латвией, честно говоря, неэтично. Да не обидятся на меня за это уважаемые оппоненты.  И про Таджикистан это зря, и про Лихтенштейн с Люксембургом.  
3. Каждый из вас по-своему прав, господа. Да, в какой-то степени, Россия правопреемница СССР. А в какой-то степени (даже в чисто ностальгическом сравнении) это по-своему разные государства, с разной экономикой и уже разным менталитетом.
4. Не кипятитесь, пожалуйста. Каждый из вас выполняет благороднейшую функцию - учит иностранцев русскому языку, терпеливо правит их ошибки. Это действительно очень здорово.
Вы можете сказать, что я сентименталент. Но мне кажется, что нет. Всё, что я говорил, исходит из моего обычного здравого смысла.
Я не говорю, что я прав во всем.

----------


## BETEP

> Одно только настораживает: на такие горячие темы, как "великие и невеликие ( т.н."импотентные") государства" и т.д., наши зарубежные друзья не заходят, боясь с чьей-то горячей руки (или языка) тоже оказаться "импотеном" (ведь не все государства имеют огромнейшую территорию в 1/8 части мировой суши).

 Многие зарубежные друзья не заходят потому, что им сложно вести дискуссию на русском языке и о России, которую они действительно полохо знают. Вам тоже было бы сложно обсуждать на иностранном языке проблемы Ирландии.
По поводу "великих" у меня в принципе нет понимания. Ну и что из того, что вы родились в большой стране!? Ну развесьте у себя большие плакаты "Слава мне великому" вместо "Слава КПСС" если вам так нравиться, но я не знаю что заставляет вас думать, что по этой причине остальные должны чуствовать себя нудобно в вашем присутствии. Что касается территории России, то на данном историческом этапе это скорее недостаток. Сравните по экономическим показателям, и посмотрите во сколько раз Россия меньше Германии. Так что это скорее вопрос вкуса что и как сравнивать.   

> Если господин из Латвии хочет больше примеров приводить со своей страны - предоставьте ему это.

 Спасибо о великий dominiko, теперь я знаю, что мне великодушно предоставлена такая возможность.  :: 
Я приводил примеры которые были близки к вопросу. Может быть вы хотите привести пример того как в 1991 году США выходили из состава СССР?   

> Россия действительно великая страна. Нам до конца еще не понять всеё её самобытности.

 Это в смысле "Умом Россию не понять, аршином общим не измерить..." или имеются более практичные доводы, правда я так и не понял чего и к чему.  ::    

> Сравнивать чисто личностно огромнейшую Россию с маленькой Латвией, честно говоря, неэтично. Да не обидятся на меня за это уважаемые оппоненты.

 Чисто личностно сравнивать Латвию и Россию можно легко. Да не обидятся на меня за это уважаемые оппоненты.  ::    

> И про Таджикистан это зря, и про Лихтенштейн с Люксембургом.

 А про что мы говорим в Таджикистане и Люксембурге?   

> Каждый из вас выполняет благороднейшую функцию - учит иностранцев русскому языку, терпеливо правит их ошибки. Это действительно очень здорово.

 Это действительно очень здорово, потому что русский язык это то единственное, что некоторых из нас до сих пор как-то объединяет. Сейчас уже многое поздно делать, но можно постараться сделать хоть что-нибудь в этом направлении.   

> Всё, что я говорил, исходит из моего обычного здравого смысла.

 Можно оказаться правым, а можно ошибаться, но не обосновав своего мнения рано говорить о здравом смысле.

----------


## dominiko

Россия великая страна и нам до конца не понять всей ее самобытности. - Я это сказал о русском характере, например. О русской иррациональности.  Часто - о русской непрактичности. Ну, к примеру, ЕВРО-2004: сначала России нужно было проиграть всё подряд, похоронив все шансы на выход в четвертьфинал, и только потом заиграть засучив рукава - и обыграть Грецию, будущего чемпиона Европы, одной левой (в том матче можно было 5-6 мячей наколотить грекам).
И так было на многих чемпионатах. 
Русский солдат Иван Соколов, не закусывающий после двух больших стаканов водки - тоже из этой оперы.
Да и вообще, победу во второй мировой СССР вынес на плечах русского (украинского , белорусского) характера. Ни одна нация не смогла бы противостоять германским войскам. 
Не цепляйтесь, пожалуйста, к каждому моему слову.  ::  
Я не русофил. Скорее космополит, мне интересна каждая нация. Насчет Латвии не знаю, а вот в Литве пришлось пожить два года: Вильнюс, Укмерге, Каунас, Тракай, Юодшиляй...  И могу сказать, что литовцы и русские разные народы. Не в смысле, кто лучше, кто хуже. Просто разные. 
Вы говорите, что огромная территория России это ее недостаток. О таком "недостатке" могли бы мечтать многие страны  ::  
Конечно, в какой-то степени Вы правы, меньшей территорией легче управлять. Но со своей громадностью Россия уже более-менее управляется, Путин все-таки добился дисциплинированной вертикали власти. 
Если говорить о национализме, он присутствует у многих народов. То, что он есть в России (всякие скинхеды, большевики и т.д.) меня очень печалит.
По-своему большим националистом является Дмитрий Викторович Кандыба (не слышали о таком ученом из Киева?).  У него очень интересная  теория насчет истории человечества, но проникнута, как мне кажется, националистическими идеями, без сильной доказательной базы.  Его теория может стать большой подпиткой юнцам-националистам из России. 
Гхм...  У меня всё.  ::

----------


## BETEP

> Я это сказал о русском характере, например. О русской иррациональности. Часто - о русской непрактичности.

 Смотря о чём говорить. Мне было чему поучиться у многих своих русских преподавателей в университете. Эти люди дейстительно смогли научить меня думать и видеть всю систему целиком, а не зашориваться на отдельной её части. С другой стороны присутствовал некий русский максимализм, который мешал давать своевременные результаты. По поводу иррациональности мне сложно говорить, потому что видимо у нас всё же разное представление о ней. Я могу принять положительный поступок за иррациональность и оценить его, но раздолбайство я не пойму.   

> Ну, к примеру, ЕВРО-2004: сначала России нужно было проиграть всё подряд, похоронив все шансы на выход в четвертьфинал, и только потом заиграть засучив рукава - и обыграть Грецию, будущего чемпиона Европы, одной левой (в том матче можно было 5-6 мячей наколотить грекам). И так было на многих чемпионатах.

 Вспомнился Гоблин со своим "переводом" "Матрицы".
- Знаешь почему мой конфу сильнее твоего?
- Потому что ты резкий как понос.
- Это потому, что ты не тренируешься, свинья.   

> Да и вообще, победу во второй мировой СССР вынес на плечах русского (украинского , белорусского) характера.

 СССР вынес эту победу на боли, крови и костях своего народа. Никакого достижения в том, чтобы подставлять свой народ под стволы вражеской армии я не вижу.   

> Ни одна нация не смогла бы противостоять германским войскам.

 Правда! Только на стороне СССР воевало множество наций. В той войне так или иначе участвовала вся Европа и США.   

> Не цепляйтесь, пожалуйста, к каждому моему слову.

 К каждому слову не буду, но цепляться к высказываниям буду потому что они отражают ваше мнение которое вы пытаетесь донести.   

> Конечно, в какой-то степени Вы правы, меньшей территорией легче управлять. Но со своей громадностью Россия уже более-менее управляется, Путин все-таки добился дисциплинированной вертикали власти.

 Россия сейчас никак не управляется своей громадностью. Вы в курсе, что кажется 92% населения России живёт в европейской трети её территории, а огромное количество площади просто не освоено или вообще нерентабельно? Средняя плотность населения России примерно 8 чел/км2, а если брать ту самую населённю треть, то что-то около 27 чел/км2. Это при том, что Латвия считается страной с самой маленькой плотностью населения в ЕС (примерно 45 чел/км2). Да, маленькая плотность населения это здорово, потому что есть множество мест для отдыха, а не сплошной асфальт и заправки, но подобными преймуществами надо уметь пользоваться потому что это дополнительные расходы на транспортную систему и систему управления. Никакая вертикальная система в таких условиях работать не может в принципе. Хороший пример распределённой системы управления в США. Огромная страна в которой 50  ::  штатов со своими конституциями и законодательством, которые разве что не должны противоречить конституции США. Главное, что каждый штат осуществляет местное управление своей территорией. Про российское законодательство я вообще молчу, потому что если его полностью выполнять, то надо либо всех посадить, либо выпустить.   

> Если говорить о национализме, он присутствует у многих народов. То, что он есть в России (всякие скинхеды, большевики и т.д.) меня очень печалит.

 Это сложный разговор о национализме в том числе в России. Я могу расказать об определённых явлениях в Латвии и объяснить их происхождение, но говорить об общей ситуации в России я не могу поскольку у меня не так много личного опыта в этом. Разве что разроненные частные случаи которыми я мог бы дополнить чьё-то мнение.

----------

